# virtual furry cons



## thewall (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm just curious, how many furry conventions take place in Second Life?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 5, 2011)

dunno. I go there. I make L$ and I leave


----------



## Aidy (Dec 5, 2011)

go to the map

search 'yiff'

you'll find them


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> go to the map
> 
> search 'yiff'
> 
> you'll find them



oh god dont do it it will pull up the yiff lounge and its a do not want times 6. I will be on SL tomorrow. Poke me on it and I will give you a list of meetups and good landmarks

razielagaionrazgriz


----------



## Aetius (Dec 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> oh god dont do it it will pull up the yiff lounge and its a do not want times 6. I will be on SL tomorrow. Poke me on it and I will give you a list of meetups and good landmarks
> 
> razielagaionrazgriz



I thought the Gay Yiff lounge was worse.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 5, 2011)

Huh. I'm having a hard time imagining how a virtual furry con would be different from any other online gathering of furries.

I'm attending FAF Con. When? Every day.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I thought the Gay Yiff lounge was worse.




no its just full of prims and super laggy


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2011)

...kind of defeats the point?


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 5, 2011)

It's just FAF with animated avatars and more dog dick and yiffing and crashing sims.

And none of the class :V


----------



## thewall (Dec 6, 2011)

I searched "furry" and got only two places, one of which is "furry island" or something like that.  It was marked mature.

I also have a buttload of trouble with the avatar editor, and i don't have $ to commission an avatar.

Are you guys saying that furry cons via SL are even more "do not want" than IRL furry cons?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 6, 2011)

oh for the love of- what is your sl user name.?


----------



## thewall (Dec 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> oh for the love of- what is your sl user name.?



mikeanderson10


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 6, 2011)

thewall said:


> Are you guys saying that furry cons via SL are even more "do not want" than IRL furry cons?



Entry requirements to get to a 'con' on SL: Have an Internet connection
Security: Nil
Ability to get away from people at the same con: None
Ability to wave penis around without risk: Yes, even multiples

You work it out.


----------



## thewall (Dec 6, 2011)

Once I become good at SL, I think I'll try starting one.  It will probably have to be closed early.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 6, 2011)

Sent you a tp to me answer it dammit


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 6, 2011)

That's like playing WoW on a free server. It's just not the same experience :/ 

Man the fuck up save your money and go to a real con.


----------



## thewall (Dec 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Sent you a tp to me answer it dammit



I apologize, I don't go on SL very often, but I will get back to you ASAP.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Entry requirements to get to a 'con' on SL: Have an Internet connection
> Security: Nil
> Ability to get away from people at the same con: None
> Ability to wave penis around without risk: Yes, even multiples
> ...


THey're this, and nothing more or less.
Don't forget the herms though, they are everywhere


----------



## thewall (Dec 6, 2011)

DD, what is your username?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2011)

thewall said:


> DD, what is your username?


Since you obviously don't have the patience to read earlier posts, let me help you


dinosaurdammit said:


> razielagionrazgriz


----------



## thewall (Dec 6, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Since you obviously don't have the patience to read earlier posts, let me help you



oops.


----------



## Aden (Dec 6, 2011)

So do they use a human avatar and put costume accessories on it, or what?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 6, 2011)

thewall said:


> mikeanderson10



mister anderson.

â€‹sorry:c


----------



## thewall (Dec 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> So do they use a human avatar and put costume accessories on it, or what?



I think this thread needs to be renamed and moved.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 7, 2011)

thewall said:


> I also have a buttload of trouble with the avatar editor, and i don't have $ to commission an avatar.



I got into SL since i was like, i need something else to do beside watch youtube videos and fuck around on FA all night before I go to bed.
I can barely get things to work on my end and make myself look "furry" in any capacity.
Best thing I got though was the wolf head on me and that was it. Got a human body though. If i try and add hand paws or feet i end up looking extremely strange.


----------



## Corto (Dec 8, 2011)

Locked


----------

